# S&W 500 Scope mount question



## JTMontana (Oct 10, 2009)

Has anyone mounted a scope on their 500? If so, what kind of mount did you use and where did you get it from?


----------



## Cknerr (Oct 12, 2009)

no body answered your question?!

The minimum I have seen on a 50 was 3 mounts, most of them had 4 (no more room for more). The biggest problem you will have is rattling the innards loose when you set off that cannon. Maybe ask about who makes a scope that that can survive that beast.....most can not.

Good luck,
Chris


----------



## trckdrvr (Oct 12, 2009)

people have tried with not very good results.


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't have a 500 nor do I want one but here is a good mount.
http://www.jackweigand.com/sswhpmnts.html

Scope built for the 500:
http://www.rapidreticle.com/500sw.htm


----------



## ben300win (Oct 17, 2009)

I had one. I used a leupold dual dovetail. It had a Nikon Monarch 2.5x8 on that worked fine. Need to get a good scope to put on yours and make sure that it has plenty of adjustment as there is not any adjustment on the base.


----------



## JTMontana (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I finally got the scope I wanted and got it mounted.. all I can say is WATCH OUT!!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## JTMontana (Oct 2, 2010)

ME TOO!  Its just sexy isn't it!


----------

